# It Got Cold This Weekend



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi to all. I hope someone can help. We went camping this weekend and the @%#%^%$ suburban furnace didn't work. The fan would kick on but no heat and then it would shut off after a few minutes so I thought I wasn't getting it lit off. I removed the plenum cover and put my hand on the plenum and recycled it. I could feel the plenum warming up so I know I had flame. Did the same thing on remote or emergency furnace with the remote off so to me that eliminated the remote as the problem. there is what looks like a thermostat on the end of the plenum with two wires running to it and I'm wonderin whether that might be the problem...How hot should the plenum get normally? It reached a point where it was becoming uncomfortable to touch before it shut off. thanks for your help!! Carl


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Most likely fault is over temp in the fire box or at least it thinks it is too hot. It must have air flow as it would not light at all if it thought it had no air.

Do you get any warm air out of the vents??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you have a fully charged battery? If the battery is low, the heater will kick on...then back off agian.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did you have a fully charged battery?Â If the battery is low, the heater will kick on...then back off agian.
> [snapback]56087[/snapback]​


Plug your TT into your TV and try it again. If this works your battery is low. If it does not battery is ruled out. Also make sure all vents are open and nothing is blocking the air intake.

I assuming you have the propane turned on







I know the 1st time I tried, I forgot









Thor


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Was on AC (hooked up to power), Gas was definately on (used stove lots), and the plenum did heat up(must have lit off) before it shut down. I suppose it could have been an overheat Camper Andy but it didn't really run long enough to get that hot enough to get warm air out of vents. All thoughts are GREATLY appreciated. Carl


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CTRNAVRET said:


> Was on AC (hooked up to power), Gas was definately on (used stove lots), and the plenum did heat up(must have lit off) before it shut down. I suppose it could have been an overheat Camper Andy but it didn't really run long enough to get that hot enough to get warm air out of vents. All thoughts are GREATLY appreciated. Carl
> [snapback]56108[/snapback]​


Like I said the symptoms are an over heat but it does not have to actually over heat if the sensor has a fault. Try some tests at home to see if it still repeats the same problem and check the outside furnace exhaust. Yellow jackets love to build in the furnace intake and exhaust and will cause a over heat condition very quick.

Also did you run your water heater on Gas? Was it okay the reason I ask is that the WH and the furnace are some big gas users and there could be a regulator issue.


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks Andy, I'll try your suggestions and let you know. I appreciate your input. Carl


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Carl,

Stupid question, but were you getting airflow from the registers? I have heard of a number of cases where thr ducting was clogged with construction debris.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Had a similar problem on our first camping trip. Turned out to be a faulty circuit board. Had it replaced - works fine.

Only happened one other time because our batteries were too low. Recharged off the TV and all was fine.

Good luck.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

GenesRUs said:


> Had a similar problem on our first camping trip. Turned out to be a faulty circuit board. Had it replaced - works fine.
> 
> Only happened one other time because our batteries were too low. Recharged off the TV and all was fine.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You may also want to add a small ceramic heater to carry along with you. This does help lots. If you ck on yesterdays posts some of us here do use them also....just in case and hope you get your problem solved in time for the next camping trip.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Let us know what the problem ends up being.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

If its any consolation, it was 108 F here in Austin this past Sunday. We didn't need our heaters.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Many thanks to all for all of the suggestions and help. With your help I eliminated all possibilities except the circuit board and flame sensor so I took it in to my friendly dealer and sure as heck it was the most expensive part (the circuit board) and 3.5 hours of labor to remove and repair and re-install for a grand total of 395.00 but its still cheaper than a new furnace or a new trailer.







So thanks again. Carl Rodgers


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> for a grand total of 395.00


Ouch! But I'm glad you got it fixed.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad you got it fixed. Your right $395 hurts but at least it is not a new furnance.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well at least you got it fixed could have been worst.

Don


----------

